
A late workout shouldn’t hinder your sleep. It could even help - a_w
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/wellness/night-owls-rejoice-a-late-workout-shouldnt-hinder-your-sleep-it-could-even-help/2017/06/06/276f1098-462d-11e7-bcde-624ad94170ab_story.html
======
Mc_Big_G
Heavy strength training, especially deadlift, undoubtedly affect my sleep even
if I exercise in the morning. At night would make it impossible to sleep.
Eating more seems to help, but I definitely sleep worse or less on those days.

~~~
omilu
I'm the total opposite. I sleep like a baby on days that i lift, even if i
lift late and go to bed immediately after.

~~~
DrScump
Same here. I find a brief, effective lifting session to promote sleep; cardio
has the opposite effect.

------
vitaminbandit
I don't buy it.

Exercise increases cortisol, cortisol increases wakefulness. Cortisol is, in
fact, the very hormone that makes you wake up in the morning.

~~~
adrianmonk
Yeah, me neither, though in my case it's based on personal experience.
Whenever I go for a run, my alertness jumps way up for several hours
afterward. If it's in the morning, I get a better start to the day. If it's in
the evening, I am energetic and completely uninterested in sleep for 3-4
hours.

I do agree that exercise increases your quality of sleep. I've found that it
improves my sleep so much that I don't need nearly as much of it. But that's a
separate question from whether it delays the start of sleep.

------
danieltillett
When I was a uni student I spent a summer waking up every day at 5 am and
working out until 7 am, eating breakfast and then going back to sleep until
9.30am. When I would wake up the second time I would feel like I hadn't worked
out at all. My growth rate (in both strength and size) was phenomenal and I
was never able to get close with any other routine.

------
GoToRO
Well as with everything it depends:

If you just started out (less than two weeks, 4 days/week) then it will make
you more awake.

If you passed this point then there is enough fatigue accumulated that your
body just wants to rest/sleep. I would still recommend to finish training 3-4
hours before sleep.

------
tluyben2
Is it dependent on age? I could not sleep at all after working out at 25 at
night; doing the same (weights and martial arts) at 40+, I pass out hitting
the pillow. Which is excellent. Makes me want to do it more, because if I do
not, I have issues sleeping more often.

------
trapperkeeper79
Usual rant .. I think paywalled articles don't have a place on Google search
results and also HN. I suppose someone will reply telling me to change my
user-agent or something else.

Edit: actually .. scratch that .. I should have an option on HN to not see
paywalled links. Can someone on the dev team make that happen?

~~~
DrScump
WP is not a solid paywall; there's just a limit counter. Read in an incognito
window and dismiss when necessary.

